# lowrance trandusers



## hawg hunter (Mar 20, 2005)

Any of you guys had trouble with your unit ? Last year my transducer quit just out of warranty.The guys at Jays in Clare told me they replaced them regularly. I emailed lowrance & they told me they hardley ever have trouble with them.Somebody is full of it & I dint think it is Jays :rant: Now my whole unit went haywire & I had to send it in to lowrance in Oklahoma for a 2 week stay in prime fishing time :rant: Im not to happy rite now any body else had problems with lowrance ?


----------



## arrowdog (Jul 10, 2002)

I had a shoot thru hull transducer for my lowrance, it quit working after 2 years, I replaced with a regular transducer mounted to the back of the hull last season, I haven't had any problems with it since.


----------

